# Looking to replace my mains and center. I could use some suggestions.



## BadNewsBeards (Jun 20, 2012)

Alright, first I'll explain my current setup. My receiver is an Onkyo HT-RC360.

I'm running Yambeka 5.1 setup. I have a pair of old onkyo speakers acting as my height speakers for 7.1. The sub I'm using is also from the same old Onkyo set. It's this one here. 

I have loved my Yambekas to death but the center channel is falling apart and due to timbre matching I would like to replace the two fronts as well. I have two options in my currently but I'm open to any other suggestions as well. The first being svs S series. I'm thinking the SCS-02(M) and the SCS-02 for center and mains. It's currently on sale for $350.

The other option is Energy RC10's paired with Energy RCLCR for the center. This setup would cost me about $500. Now these are the two I'm considering but I admittedly don't know best when it comes to audio setup so any other suggestions in that price range would be welcome. 

I plan on replacing the sub sometime in the near future as well but I would like to save a little more for that. Is the one I'm using now decent at all? It's the only one I've ever had so I don't really have anything to compare it to.

My room is roughly 20' x 11'. The tv and speakers would almost be against the wall and I would be about 14-15 feet back.


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

How big is your room? Personally, unless my center was utterly inoperative, I would replace the sub first if I had at least a medium-sized room. Cnet liked the system your sub was a part of but I think, based on a limited starting budget, I would still start by replacing the sub and then maybe speakers as money permits. Otherwise I think youre on the right track as SVS and Energy are both solid names in their price range.

Never auditioned them but owners love this 5.1 system from Martin Logan. $200 more but lots more user reviews on Newegg for the same system.

Older model is the MLT-1, still available for sale and reviews can be found on both amazon and Newegg for it as well.


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Opps missed your edit that added your room dimensions. Youre in a fairly small room and you could start with speakers first.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

BadNewsBeards said:


> Alright, first I'll explain my current setup. My receiver is an Onkyo HT-RC360.
> 
> I'm running Yambeka 5.1 setup. I have a pair of old onkyo speakers acting as my height speakers for 7.1. The sub I'm using is also from the same old Onkyo set. It's this one here.
> 
> ...


You should absolutely jump on the SVS sale. At those prices they are going to sell out soon. If you don't like the speakers SVS has a 45 day return policy. Home Theater did a review on the SVS speakers and gave them a glowing review and compared them favorably to speakers costing $1000's. I'm actually thinking of purchasing some for myself for a 2nd system.


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Emotiva has their speakers on clearance. I have never heard them, but I have their power amps. If the speakers are as good as their amps, then they are certainly worth a look:

http://shop.emotiva.com/collections/speakers


----------



## BadNewsBeards (Jun 20, 2012)

hjones4841 said:


> Emotiva has their speakers on clearance. I have never heard them, but I have their power amps. If the speakers are as good as their amps, then they are certainly worth a look:
> 
> http://shop.emotiva.com/collections/speakers


I'm definitely going to have to do a little more digging into their speakers, I'm intrigued.

That ML set looks nice but I'm not sure it's going to be a step up from what I have now. It may have only been a $300MSRP set but they sound lovely and the few people that were able to get a set while the company was still around compared them to much more expensive sets. If the center channel wasn't falling apart I would gladly continue using them and put all my money into a nice sub and as it is I'll probably stick the two mains as my rears in this new set.

Either way I am also saving for a new sub in the $400-600 range so any suggestions on that are welcome as well.

I also have another combo that I'm heavily considering now.

Infinity Primus P363 paired with The PC351


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Can't go wrong with Hsu subs:

http://www.hsuresearch.com/subwoofers.html

The VTF-15H is supposed to be a killer sub if you can edge your budget up a little; it is rather large, tho. 

I have 4 of the ULS-15s in my HT and they have outstanding performance. If the VTF-15Hs had been out when I bought, I may well have purchased them instead of the ULS-15s.


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

+1 for Hsu. High level inputs on all their subs makes them a dying breed too, may never come in handy but then someday it _might_ so its better to have than not. SVS I hear makes good subs also.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

TypeA said:


> +1 for Hsu. High level inputs on all their subs makes them a dying breed too, may never come in handy but then someday it _might_ so its better to have than not. SVS I hear makes good subs also.


I can attest to the SVS subs - I have 2 PB-13 Ultras and have been very pleased with their performance for movies and music. The PB-12 NSD falls into your budget range - I believe JBrax recently purchased one if you want to check with a recent purchaser / owner.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Nothing but praise for my PB12-NSD but you would have to up your budget a tad ($769). I would suggest not skimping on the sub as it is paramount to your theater/music experience.


----------



## BadNewsBeards (Jun 20, 2012)

I've actually been eying that HSU VTF-15H but it really is starting to creep past my price point. I really don't mind upping my price range especially for the sub but the VTF-15 is going to be a much more difficult battle with the other half coming in at $879. The PB12-NSD is a little more feasible. 

If I go this route with the speakers I'm considering now (Infinity Primus P363) is the sub just going to blow the rest of my system out of the water? I'm half considering starting w/ a new sub again instead of the mains and center.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

I think you would be just fine with that combination. A number of members (including me) tend to run their subs higher anyway, and I have not noticed them overpowering the rest of my system.

If you move forward with it and find that you believe it is overpowering, you can always trim the sub down. On the flip side, getting more sub output would mean upgrading. As I recall someone else posting, too much power is not a bad thing.....


----------

